# Stocking Calculator Site



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

This is an interesting link for a site started in the UK that could help with stocking levels for tanks and fish compatability. It takes into account size of tank, specific types of filters. As with all calculators there are exceptions to the rules and he does not include stats for tanks with plants but overall I think its a great site. Let me know what you think.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

*c/p*


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice site! Does he account for the fish that are territorial, and/or occupy only a certain level in the tank? (i.e. bottom dwellers vs. top swimmers)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The guy who created it is a member of this site. You could ask him, but not sure what his ID is. There is an older thread either in the "new to" or "general" that he started I believe. Lot of info in it about the site.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi GTM700 yes he does to a fair degree with regards to agression. For example he told me the Angels could be too agressive with the cherry barbs when they start to breed. But he does not make mention of top/bottom dwellers.

JRman83 i didn't realise he was a member of this site. But I think it is a great basic tool. You still have to research your fish but it gives a good indicator of what will get along and the capacity in your tank for adult fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/cool-new-stocking-calculator-difference-4942.html


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Most do 1 inch of fish per gallon which gives a rough estimate, I belive when stocking a Tank common sense is the best guide.

For example if you can get 20 inch of fish then buying 20 inch of Plecs wouldn't be a great idea since they are poo machines.

(I could have given a better example but I just can't be a***d thinking of 1 at the moment)


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

It is a good rule of thumb for the 1" rule and the calculator takes into account the biomass of each fish and how much waste they produce.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't like the 1" of fish per gallon. I think it really only works for small fish like tetras. It goes along with the watts per gallon...it's outdated.


----------

